# No BS Photo Success???



## malenurse (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone using the site? I was considering signing up but its a tad pricey for the first payment. Any stories? Is it worth it? All feedback appreciated!!


----------



## KmH (Dec 31, 2009)

I've never heard of them!

Their name alone would makes me think they're not to professional, more like a quick buck artist scam.


----------



## KmH (Dec 31, 2009)

I've had some time to do some checking up on No BS photo success. They sure have a lot of hype. That's kind of scary.

Why do they need a $47.00 sign up fee PLUS $20.00 a month ($240 a year).


You can join NAPP for $99 an year with no sign up fee. You get access to the members section of the Photoshop Users web site,
the NAPP forums, with input from Certified Photoshop experts and other well versed users.
8 yearly issues of Photoshop Users magazine (includes a Lightroom tips section and another monthly column of business legal advice from attorny's with photography business experience.
NAPP tutorials (print and video), 60 pages worth.
Discounts on photography hardware, software, and services, (I really like the free regular shipping from Adorama and B&H Photo Video) that will save you *way* more than the membership fee even if you only have a part-time photography business.
Discounts on Kelby Training materials.
The list goes on and on........ There's a NAPP link in my siggy. The first one, not the referral link.


----------



## jubb (Dec 31, 2009)

I came across their site for the first time the other day.  It didn't seem like they had too much more to offer that you couldn't get online in forums on blog tips stuff.  I guess if you are one who needs video tutorials this may be the way to go.


----------



## photograham (Jan 1, 2010)

that free adorama shipping is a plus


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2010)

photograham said:


> that free adorama shipping is a plus


Tell me about it. I basically order from B&H weekly and about 4 times a year that includes 4.5 foot and 9 foot rolls of seamless paper backgrounds. Between that and lens rentals I come out way ahead on my NAPP membership.


----------



## joeenglish (Dec 13, 2011)

IMHO,
NO BS is a great community,what makes it so different and such a great value is that on the site you can download marketing materials, actions ,LR presets and advertising examples for free that normaly would cost hundreds of dollars. (I know, I bought a lot of this stuff, before I joined their forum, where they have it for free) That's my only gripe.
 After all there is a money back gaurentee and anyway, with the amount being $240 per year, how many new clients would it take to pay for the membership? It's a great site for newbies and pro's alike. Works for me.

Different forums have different things to offer. Give them a try.


----------



## CCericola (Dec 13, 2011)

After looking through it I think it is more geared to novices than professionals. There doesn't seem to be anything worth while for a pro. Not when NAPP and PPA benefits are vastly superior.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Dec 13, 2011)

NAPP member, and when I was at Dave Cross's/Scott Kelby's studio here in FL I was given a great discount code. The site has been an* INCREDIBLE* photoshop resource. In the short time I've been a member its more than paid for its membership.

malenurse you really may want to consider it, check it out @ Learn Adobe Photoshop, Lightroom and Digital Photography | NAPP and be sure and peek at the "benefits" section


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow, digging up another old thread.

I went to see the No BS guys when they were on tour.  It was cheaper than most other photography seminars I've been to, and I did come out of it, feeling that I'd gotten my money's worth.  

I'm on the mailing list and I get weekly E-mails with tips & tricks and 'this is how I do this' type of stuff.  I've never paid to be part of the No BS club.

Although, I have to mention that I lost some respect for Rob when I saw him as a contestant on the show Mantracker.  Not only was he relatively clueless...but he outright quit at the end...pathetic.


----------

